# Ice Pilots TV show



## pbfoot (Nov 1, 2009)

Looks like a real flying reality show in the same vein as Ice Road Truckers using Buffalo Airways as the focus
Buffalo Airways has a fair Fleet of aircraft coming the local history channel Nov 18 09


Lockheed L-188 Electra Freighter's
Douglas DC-4's
Douglas DC-4 Tankers
Douglas DC-3's
Curtiss C-46's
Canadair CL-215's
Canso's
Baron's
King Air's
Travel Air's
Cessna 185
Norseman
Nice low flying in a DC4

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TScXkP4KDMU_
and the official promo below

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BeAFBoo7tbA_


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 8, 2009)

I have a slight problem in believing none of you guys are not the least interested in a show about C47s, 46's Cat's and others . Check your history channels out . I actually am anticipating a pretty good show.


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 9, 2009)

No, the youtube video was pretty cool looking, but I'm not sure if this is going to show right now on the History Channel i get on satellite. Using Google, this show comes up with tags for a Canadian History channel but a quick scan of the website of the one I receive way down here; came up empty. If someone has found it listed for The History Channel in southern US...could you post this?
Thanks for the heads up, pbfoot!
Derek


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 20, 2009)

real good show a reality show in aviation thats IMHO is well done for example a crew had to swap a engine on the C46 in the open with temps at -25c , 
I hope all you foreigners will get this show on your History networks .


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 20, 2009)

Now this is one reality show I will watch, thanks!


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 20, 2009)

I just starting watching this. Excellent stuff! How about changing a pushrod at -40C with a diesel heater the only thing keepng you and the engine warm.

Great show. Not sure how many I missed bu the PVR is set to record all the rest.

Ice Pilots NWT - On TV - History Television


----------



## Stuka1945 (Dec 21, 2009)

Another great reference someone forwarded me to was Welcome to AeroCinema, the home of classic aviation!

Lots of cool animations in the videos. I like it better than Ice Pilots, but I love that show as well.


----------



## r2800doublewasp (Dec 21, 2009)

History Television is related to the History Channel, right?


----------



## R Pope (Dec 21, 2009)

My brother and I were in Yellowknife for a week or so last summer. Spent half the time at the airport, snapping pics of the Buffalo fleet. Buffalo Joe was away, but we met Mike and all the rest of the crew. Good bunch of people, great old planes. They were still having trouble with the #2 engine on the C46! Damn, that's a big plane for two engines, almost B17 size. Impressive.
The guys said Joe tried to keep the Golly-Gee-Whiz BS factor to a minimum, but the movie guys managed to sneak some in when he wasn't looking. Oh, well, still a good show.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 21, 2009)

r2800doublewasp said:


> History Television is related to the History Channel, right?



One and the same


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 8, 2010)

had to chuckle when the Turks doing touch and go's with the CL 215 forgot to lower gear , some load of sparks

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2kjpHQ2wbA_


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah, dramatic stuff. And that after losing an oil seal, and a runaway engine on the way to the Spain.

I'm hooked on this show and look forward to the rest of the episodes.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 13, 2010)

For you deprived folk here is a link for the Ice pilots show it really is pretty fair
Will Fly For Free, The Unprofessional Pilot Wall Of Shame!! Ice Pilot’s All Episodes..


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks to Neil for the link I am on episode 3 already.... great stuff!! Props to the mechanic that was working on the C-46 engine for 10 days


----------

